# How to let freebsd identify IPod Touch?



## toxc (Mar 9, 2009)

I just installed my freebsd with the original GENERIC kernel,because I guess it may have integrated all the hardware support at the boot time, but I still didn't see something like da0 or da0s* in the dev directory after I plugged in the Ipod touch.Do I have to rebuild the kernel? What should I add to the kernel config, or do I have to just uncomment something in the kernel config? Thanks a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2009)

tail -f /var/log/messages and plug the ipod in. What does the log say?


----------



## toxc (Mar 11, 2009)

$ sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
Mar 11 23:01:50 192 kernel: SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Mar 11 23:01:50 192 kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s5 is ntfs/software.
Mar 11 23:01:50 192 kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s6 is ntfs/user.
Mar 11 23:01:50 192 kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad2s1a
Mar 11 23:01:50 192 savecore: no dumps found
Mar 11 23:01:51 192 kernel: re0: link state changed to UP
Mar 11 23:02:10 192 kernel: pid 784 (scim-helper-manager), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Mar 11 23:02:26 192 sudo:     toxc : TTY=ttyp0 ; PWD=/usr/home/toxc ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/portsnap fetch update
Mar 11 23:04:11 192 sudo:     toxc : TTY=ttyp0 ; PWD=/usr/home/toxc ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/local/sbin/portversion -l <
Mar 11 23:08:54 192 sudo:     toxc : TTY=ttyp0 ; PWD=/usr/home/toxc ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/tail -f /var/log/messages
Mar 11 23:09:07 192 root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x05ac product 0x1293 bus uhub7
Mar 11 23:09:07 192 kernel: uhid0: <Apple Inc. iPod, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 2> on uhub7


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmm.. It looks like it doesn't recognize it. As far as I know it should be detected as an usb harddisk. Umass is in GENERIC, so are a few other options you would need. Maybe yours has a different product code?

I don't have an iPod so I can't check 

Oh.. Which version of Freebsd are you running?


----------



## toxc (Mar 12, 2009)

7.1 kernel, well, I don't think I will use 8.0 current just for the ipod touch because I care about the stability of my os more.
what do you mean by product code, the ipod touch? It's not with me now, but I guess maybe it's ipod touch2 16GB.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2009)

toxc said:
			
		

> what do you mean by product code, the ipod touch?





> Mar 11 23:09:07 192 root: Unknown USB device: *vendor 0x05ac product 0x1293* bus uhub7



The vendor code 0x05ac is Apple, the product ID identifies the hardware.



> It's not with me now, but I guess maybe it's ipod touch2 16GB.


Ah. New version of the hardware, new product ID. I think you need to create a PR so they can add this product ID.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if this applies to the iPod touch. But I had a Video iPod (what is that 3rd gen or something), but it was formated for uses with Mac Os, HFS+ at the time. It would not work on windows or be get recognized as a usb hard drive on FreeBSD.

I reformated the iPOD with FAT32 using some ipod utility and then it was recognized as a usb drive on FreeBSD.

You might also want to look at some of the iPod utilities because the folder structure of the iPod. But again this all might have changed since I had an iPod. I ugraded to iRiver and then Archos which have superior sound quality and features and generally cost less.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 12, 2009)

FYI: uhid = USB Human Interface Device. It doesn't present itself as a harddisk, but as something that provides human input to the computer, i.e. a mouse/keyboard/joystick. This is something Apple did in the USB code, cause unclassified unknown devices will go into ugen, not uhid.


----------

